# Wtb dyna king or renzetti vise



## jw2fish (Jun 11, 2013)

Im open to all the offers. Pm me if you have one want to let it go. Thanks


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a Renzette traveler I like just fine, although I have no experience w/other vises . 

I follow a trout fishing forum and this has come up more than once there. I think the conclusion was that most like what they owned. I'd say you'd be ok w/either so spend what that budget allows. I have seen where some thought the Renzette was light material and some did not like a rubber band for the tension to open the clamp.


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.flyfishohio.com/Vise%20Review%201/Fly_Tying_Vise_Shoot-Out.htm

I don't know what you are looking for exactly, but I bought by Peak vise after reading this page. Peak and Anvil are both available from Bass Pro in Spanish Fort


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Have you ever done any fly tying?*

I'll bet that most folks buy the equipment and never tie more than a dozen flies. Why not do it on the cheap then, if you have the knack and/or the talent, buy a better vise. 

I've been tying for 60 years and, as often as not, I tie without a vise.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Understand Capt. I have a cheap vise from Basspro that serves great. when I first started tying it was with a pair of vise grips. It is not the vise it is how you use a vise most vises will do better than the tyer.


----------



## kiddo12 (Feb 10, 2012)

If you can afford it buy it. Who care about what others said. Nobody need a van staal to catch fish but hell i see more van staal out on the pier now these day. Whatever make you happy go for it even if you tie one pompano jig a year. Good luck hope you find one so you will not use your hand to tie your jigs or fly and leave that vise grips for for something else.


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

Amen kiddo! I was thinking the same thing. Don't know why people have to turn this thread negative. I didn't mean to derail it, but I don't have or know anybody with a Renzetti & the only DyanKing I know of is used REGULARLY! Just try to help with some options.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I have used a few. I still like my Thompson, but only because of the huge saltwater sized jaws. I have a renzetti i dont use….i believe the jaws could be replaced….So id look for a vise with interchangeable jaws if your tying Salt and fresh water flies.


----------



## jw2fish (Jun 11, 2013)

a said:


> I have used a few. I still like my Thompson, but only because of the huge saltwater sized jaws. I have a renzetti i dont use….i believe the jaws could be replaced….So id look for a vise with interchangeable jaws if your tying Salt and fresh water flies.


Is there reason you not using your renzetti?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

it needs larger jaws to hold most of the hooks i tie on. Ill should check and see if they can be replaced. It is a rotary, which is nice. But because of 2 adjustments at the hook end and a couple of tension adjustments, then the hook slips as soon as i put a little pressure on it. Im using a Regal rotary now.


----------



## jw2fish (Jun 11, 2013)

a said:


> it needs larger jaws to hold most of the hooks i tie on. Ill should check and see if they can be replaced. It is a rotary, which is nice. But because of 2 adjustments at the hook end and a couple of tension adjustments, then the hook slips as soon as i put a little pressure on it. Im using a Regal rotary now.


What model is it renzetti


----------

